# Are these guys still in business?



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

www.dogbox.ca
Tried contact methods listed on the website (email/v-mail) but no response. Anyone know if they are still in business?


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> www.dogbox.ca
> Tried contact methods listed on the website (email/v-mail) but no response. Anyone know if they are still in business?


Just returned a crate to them in May. Pet quality not 100lb drivey working Rottweiler quality. Took a while but they refunded my money. From date of order to refund- 11 weeks... Good luck


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

john simmons said:


> Just returned a crate to them in May. Pet quality not 100lb drivey working Rottweiler quality. Took a while but they refunded my money. From date of order to refund- 11 weeks... Good luck


That's good feedback, what type of crate did you get and what was the weak point? I have a custom, very solid and functional doublebox but it does not fit in my new flashy wheels so was thinking of their mountain series III


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> That's good feedback, what type of crate did you get and what was the weak point? I have a custom, very solid and functional doublebox but it does not fit in my new flashy wheels so was thinking of their mountain series III


Canadian Hunter crate. The door latches were crap. You can bend the door in middle from the inside and the latches could open. Only about 1/4" of catch. Couldn't get doors to line up in frame- switched them around but one door was always catching regardless of which side it was in. Couldn't get 3/8" screws in some of the holes because the powder coating was pooled in the corners. Very thin sheet aluminum. All in all nice looking crate. But not functional for working dogs...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

john simmons said:


> Canadian Hunter crate. The door latches were crap. You can bend the door in middle from the inside and the latches could open. ...


That's a no/go right there. When driving, did the crate rattle or was quiet?


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> That's a no/go right there. When driving, did the crate rattle or was quiet?


Crate quiet but doors rattled due to the poor latches... PITA to put together also


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I am currently using a 2 dog crate custom made for our Subaru outback from Dogbox.ca and my boyfriend had to add heavy duty latches to the doors so the dogs couldn’t escape and he made added some more bolts to improve the middle portion of the crate so it is much more sturdy now and quiet. It works perfectly fine for us now, but I wouldn’t purchase another one from them, price is way too high for what you get. On the plus side it is super light, easy to move in and out of the car and easy to clean.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Wasn't there a member on here that was fabricating some? Can't remember who...


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

so what is the best kennel?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so what is the best kennel?


This was the best kennel for me, tough, super quiet and big. Too bad I sold the truck, now kennel is sitting in garage as new vehicle does not have as big a cargo space as the Tahoe. Have to get a 2 dog solution quick as already missed last w-ends training.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are nice boxes - maybe if you listed them for sale in the classifieds here you could sell or perhaps trade them with someone that has switched vehicles and has boxes that don't fit.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Faisal seriously look into Ruff Tough kennels. You CANNOT beat them for the price what most charge for one of the uber fancy aluminum ones you can get 2 of the Ruff Toughs with a coupling kit. 
http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Large-Dog-Crate.html


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I see they have added a larger sized one they didn't have before - nice.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Those are nice boxes - maybe if you listed them for sale in the classifieds here you could sell or perhaps trade them with someone that has switched vehicles and has boxes that don't fit.


Good idea, will put in classifieds and see if anyone wants tyo buy them. The sizing is for full size SUV's, will fit in regular truck beds too.

Geoff,
I will look at the rough tough kennel dimensions, problem is that I have a sloping lift gate on the Audi so regular 90 degree angled box will have clearance issues, other option is to go really small! Might have to go custom with a sloping front side to accomodate cargo area dimensions.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the intermediate size in my minivan Faisal. No issues my male is 60lbs. I'd feel comfortable with a bigger dog in my intermediates for the van too. It would be hard to tell if the large rufftough would fit in your Audi I know they would fit in my minivan for sure. 

I really like the accessories with the rufftoughs as well the coupling kits, tie downs, and the storage solutions are really well thought out for a generic off the shelf crate. I really am a fan of them. 

If they won't work for you here is an option for custom plastic welded dog boxes. I don't know anything about these guys. Maybe they can help you out? 
http://www.northstarplasticsinc.com/index#dog_boxes:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Geoff,
Thanks man. The intermediate's specs show 20inch width, is it total width or the floor width? (the middle of the crate is wider than the floor/top, which dimension is 20 inches?).


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I coveted your custom setup for your Tahoe! I have a Tahoe...hmm..

I posted this in the harness thread. Has anybody used Variocage? A double xxl is 1052.19 with the discount through the end of August.

I can give you the email of the importer if requested.

Laura


http://mim.se/?p=productgroup&i=1&l=en

I just got an email regarding group discount preorder pricing for *variocage* for the month of August. You need to email the importer directly. It's the same importer Clean Run is using. Instructions and more info are on Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/344888635582961/?ref=ts


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Geoff,
> Thanks man. The intermediate's specs show 20inch width, is it total width or the floor width? (the middle of the crate is wider than the floor/top, which dimension is 20 inches?).



Interior width measurements:
floor level 17.5''
1'' above floor 19''
mid height 20.25''
height (inside) 21.5''

Add about 1/8'' for wall thickness and you have the exterior measurements, there's no rail mid height on the exterior like traditional plastic crates. 

I have the 2 door model, interior door to door depth is about 29.5''


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I coveted your custom setup for your Tahoe! I have a Tahoe...hmm..
> 
> I posted this in the harness thread. Has anybody used Variocage? A double xxl is 1052.19 with the discount through the end of August.
> 
> ...


 
Nice! according to the model fit info the double L will fit my car. The Tahoe one is available if you want it.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Interior width measurements:
> floor level 17.5''
> 1'' above floor 19''
> mid height 20.25''
> ...


Thanks Marta, based on the dimensions I can easily fit 2 intermediates in the back with 2nd row seats up!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Nice! according to the model fit info the double L will fit my car. The Tahoe one is available if you want it.


Hey Laura,
Where can I get some info on the dimensions, I mean the top plate and the bottom plate. The design is tapered, which is what I need but need to double check fit as the website terminology is not very clear (length vs width vs depth) and they do not have the top plate dimensions/taper angle specified. Want to make sure fit will be no problem before ordering. Also are there any people who have used this crate? want to get their opinion about 2 items,

1. Sound (rattles on bumps or quiet)
2. Build quality


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know anybody personally who has a Variocage.

If you're on Facebook, check out this page

https://www.facebook.com/groups/344888635582961/?ref=ts

There's a lot of talk about Variocage and the Rough Tough kennels. Haven't really weeded through it yet.

I have some docs that the importer sent me. but I can't figure out how to send it to you. I'm not sure if they're the same as available on the website, but one is the retail pricing with the discount. 

Maybe the importer can answer your questions? Will send you his email via PM.

Good Luck!

Laura


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

Dan at Valley Hunting Dog Supplies (Ottawa, ON) was very nice to work with when we were looking earlier this year at ordering a custom 2-dog box. Our Ranger is just too small for a 2-dog box that will fit both of our GSDs (our female is over the breed standard height) so we won't order a box until my husband is ready to part with his beloved truck. Luckily our female is skinny so she easily fits behind the truck seats and the male rides in the back in a Zinger Winger 5000 crate.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Geoff,
> Thanks man. The intermediate's specs show 20inch width, is it total width or the floor width? (the middle of the crate is wider than the floor/top, which dimension is 20 inches?).


20" is the middle approx, another thing the way these are built if you have to squeeze them in or rough house them to make them fit. They won't shatter like the junk Furrari or Varikennels. So in theory you can squeeze the middle to get then into a smaller space and then pop it out with a palm tap from the inside.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I have a plan-A, plan-B and a plan-C. 

Plan-A
http://www.transk9usa.com/B3_Audi_Q7.JPG

Plan-B is to use 2 intermediate rough n tough crates

Plan-C is to get another custom one made. Will know shortly which plan is feasable.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I don't know anybody personally who has a Variocage.
> 
> If you're on Facebook, check out this page
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. The FB page had good info. Saw an assembly video (youtube) and concluded there are too many moving parts and the thing will rattle (I am a quiet drive freak). Looking for a more solid option, hopefully the transk9 people have something in stock.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Plan A is pretty sexy. Though I'd be a little leary of those doors. I've heard of dogs scratching them and tearing up paw pads on the grating of the door.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh me like Plan A!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Oh me like Plan A!!


I'm another vote for plan A


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems like Plan-A (transk9) went out of business! What's up with the kennel makers?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Seems like Plan-A (transk9) went out of business! What's up with the kennel makers?


maybe TransK9 USA did, they were importing them, not making them..

TransK9 Scotland's FB shows this posted 18 hours ago, as they are getting ready for the Galloway Country Fair, this weekend...dont look to be out of business, not that that helps you much....

Probably a tough business importing dog boxes with a retail of 600.00+ in this economy...have to ship in containers full of them to make any money, considering what it costs to ship em over...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I stand corrected, got an email from TransK9 last night and they are in business! Waiting on the quote and delivery date. Seems like Plan-A might still be a go.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Seems like Plan-A (transk9) went out of business! What's up with the kennel makers?


Really??

I contacted them after seeing your pics and they promptly emailed me back with two options for the back of a pick up


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Got it! fits perfectly, solid and quiet. I like it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Got it! fits perfectly, solid and quiet. I like it.


how much?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

That was fast! Looks like it fits good too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sexy Faisal!! Looks great!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The crate was $825, Jami from TransK9 included the bumper mat for free. Very impressed by their service, nice and friendly people. Here are the dogs in it, snug fit but they can turn around and settle easily.


----------

